# Eugene Goossens' "Messiah"



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you think of Eugene Goossens' 1959 re-orchestration of Handel's Messiah for full symphony orchestra, which was conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, I guess I left it too open, here are my thoughs: This performance is absolutely wonderful, and I like it. It is spectacular, the Hallelujah chorus starts out explosively (a bit too much in fact). It is not the real Messiah in my opinion as the real Messiah is much more delicately performed. I will occasionally listen to this one but will stick with more traditional performances for my main listening. The one exception, is the track "Thou Shalt Break Them" in which Beecham's performance is fantastic. But as much as I like this, I push it away for the traditional Messiah. For the same reason I don't even want to hear Mahler's re-orchestration of Beethoven's Ninth.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to be 100% honest and to the point: 

Horrendous. Atrocious. 

I can't hear it (but I have I even own the damn CD). Mozart's re-orchestration is a different story, still can't touch the original, but it still retains most of the magic of the music (Mackerras' version, as always with Mackerras, is good, very good). But Goosens and Beecham should've been jailed for crimes against music after that thing....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As I have had time to mull it over, Gossen Beecham version is an atrocity. 

My favorite rendition of the real Messiah is The Sixteen Choir and Orchestra, the earlier recording on Hyperion, though the later one is fine too.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Just listen to the grotesquely stodgy overture. Why did people maul baroque music so in these times?

YUCK! And what's the point?


----------



## Gill (May 10, 2015)

In looking for particulars about the Goosens orchestration of the "Messiah", I discovered this posting. I believe those being critical of this version are being way over the top in their condemnation. Remember that this recordings comes from 1959 and is years before the Baroque. Also, I submit that it is just as valid as Mahler's orchestration of the Beethoven Ninth (mentioned above), Schoenberg's orchestration of the Brahms' Piano Quartet in g, Ravel's orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, and even Szell's orchestration of the Smetana String Quartet. They all have their place and we are the richer for their existence. I would suggest that if a more modern recording was available (the Beecham recording is marred by compression), views might be different.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love the Beecham, inauthentic as it is. It is exciting, the orchestra lush and beautiful. In Handel's time, there was no Straussian orchestra - who knows if he might have loved it? Or that any Baroque Era composer might keep up with the times and write for more modern instruments? How did these evolve if not for composers writing for newer, improved instruments? 
While I can appreciate people wanting to hear music with instruments of Handel's time (or Bach, or Vivaldi, etc.), I personally prefer modern instruments. Handel also wrote for castrati. Would anyone like to go back to *that* practice to hear music for the voices Handel wrote for? I sometimes hate the imperfect sound of the old instruments - it has spoiled, for me, the gorgeous sound of some of Mozart's and Handel's sublime music.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

it is totally pointless to speculate whether or not Handel would have liked it. We do know he conducted large scale performances. However, Beecham's choir is not actually that large. Love Vicker's contribution and all the soloists are good. the choruses are generally taken somewhat slower than we are used today. But the whole thing is great to have by your side when you get an HIP bore in the house. Just put it on and he will run out screaming!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it.............


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't care for the tempos and instruments, but I'm not surprised. "1959" says it all.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

It's great fun


----------

